# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ JUKEBOX WURLITZER

## opelakias

Καλησπέρα.εχω ένα wurlitzer americana 3100 και εχω το εξής πρόβλημα.οταν επιλέγω καποιο τραγουδι  πχ b5 δεν μπορει να οπλίσει (παει να οπλισει)το ρελε .εχω βαλει contact spray στης επαφες και στα ρελε, εχω μετρήσει τα ρελε  αλλα τιποτα.μηπως θα μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων(το προβλημα δημιουργήθηκε μετα από εσωτερικη παρέμβαση καθαρισμού).

----------


## sv9cvk

Τωρα σωθηκες, αφου το ανοιξες τοτε ειδες τι γινεται μεσα  :Confused1: .Βαλε οτι ο νεωτερος που εχει εμπειρια, να σου πει κατι για να το φτιαξεις ειναι το ελαχιστο πανω απο 55 χρονων (ισως και παραπανω)και να πετυχεις να ξερει το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο εχεις περισοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρεις βελονα στα αχυρα ,να βρεις πακετο με περισσοτερο χρονο ομιλιας ???απο το...η να παιξεις ΛΟΤΤΟ και να κερδισεις . :Sad: 
Το δικο μου τρεμω μην παθει τιποτα γιατι αν παθει τοτε :Head:  !!
Τεχνικο ξερω εναν καλο αλλα "τα παιρνει" πολυ χοντρα :Crying: )αλλα αντε να μεταφερεις 200 κιλα για επισκευη Αθηνα και πισω!!!!!!θα ερθει το μισο!!!! πισω και πιο χαλασμενο απο οτι ηταν!!!
και μετα αντε να το κατεβασεις και να το ανεβασεις 2 οροφους :Hammer: 
Τελος παντων ισως στην βενταλια (αν ειναι το ιδιο με το ΑΜΙ)εχει πειρους που ο καθε ενας αντιστοιχει σε ενα τραγουδι οταν εσυ πατας το Β5 τοτε στο κεντρο εχει ενα (να το πω λαμακι!!)το οποιο παει και σταματα στον πειρο του β5 και τον βαζει μεσα επειτα αρχιζει και γυριζει η βενταλια και οπου βρει πειρο μεσα τοτε σταματαει και βαζει το τραγουδι αυτο.
Δες αν το "λαμακι " αυτο , το εχεις στραβωσει αθελα σου λιγο και δεν παταει τους πειρους και κατ επεκτασην δεν παιζει το τραγουδι (για αυτο ακους το ρελε που παει να οπλισει ,που ισως ειναι το λαμακι που ριχνει "ασφαιρα"!!!! :Laugh: 
Καλη επιτυχια και αν θες καποια βοηθεια πες μου
Χρηστος

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τι να πω και εγω που εχω ενα rockola με 45αρια,
αγορασμενο το 1985 απο το μοναστηρακι.
επεζε καλα μεχρι το 1990,
μετα χαλασε (δεν γυρναει καλα ο μυλος)

...

τωρα το εχω Ραφηνα, μονο για γλυκο φωτισμο.

----------


## sv9cvk

> τι να πω και εγω που εχω ενα rockola με 45αρια,
> αγορασμενο το 1985 απο το μοναστηρακι.
> επεζε καλα μεχρι το 1990,
> μετα χαλασε (δεν γυρναει καλα ο μυλος)
> 
> ...
> 
> τωρα το εχω Ραφηνα, μονο για γλυκο φωτισμο.


Γιωργο αν θες υπαρχει καποιος τεχνικος κοντα σε σενα οποτε μπορει να ερθει να το δει θα σου στειλω με ΠΜ το τηλεφωνο του αν το θες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιωργο αν θες υπαρχει καποιος τεχνικος κοντα σε σενα οποτε μπορει να ερθει να το δει θα σου στειλω με ΠΜ το τηλεφωνο του αν το θες.


ευχαριστω, στειλτο

----------


## sv9cvk

ΟΚ εδω ειναι το δικο μου JB http://www.sv9cvk.gr/Jukebox.htm

----------


## opelakias

ευχαριστω για της συμβουλες.ενα παρομοιο σαν το δικο μου                                                                                                                            http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wurlitzer-Amer...ayphotohosting

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...GR300%26sa%3DN

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...GR300%26sa%3DN

αυτο εχω (παρομοιο)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ΟΚ εδω ειναι το δικο μου JB http://www.sv9cvk.gr/Jukebox.htm


ΦΟΒΕΡΟ     .

----------


## opelakias

το ΑΜΙ του φιλου μας του sv9cvk ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.το θεμα ειναι που θα βρεθει τεχνικος για να μας το επισκευασει.την ζημια την επαθα οταν ανελαβε ο πατερα μου να το καθαρισει και τελικα το καθαρισε.

----------


## sv9cvk

> το ΑΜΙ του φιλου μας του sv9cvk ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.το θεμα ειναι που θα βρεθει τεχνικος για να μας το επισκευασει.την ζημια την επαθα οταν ανελαβε ο πατερα μου να το καθαρισει και τελικα το καθαρισε.


Παναγιωτη καποια στιγμη ειχα δει ενα JB ενος φιλου απο Σερρες και μου ειπε οτι ειναι καποιος τεχνικος εκει και μαλιστα πολυ καλος που του εφτιαξε (αναπαλαιωσε) το δικο του, ενα ΑΜΙ K και απο οτι ειδα εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια .
Θα δω μαλων εχω το τηλ του και θα σου το στειλω να τον ρωτησεις.

Γιωργο το ROCK OLA ειναι το ιδιο που εχει ενας φιλος (μαζι με ενα ΑΜΙ Κ στο υπογειο του και τα τρωνε τα ποντικια :Sad:  :Angry:  και τι δεν του εχω πει να μου τα δωσει η τουλαχιστον να τα στειλουμε για επισκευη οσο ειναι καιρος τιποτα!!!!!!!!
Γεια χαρα Χρηστος

----------


## opelakias

> Παναγιωτη καποια στιγμη ειχα δει ενα JB ενος φιλου απο Σερρες και μου ειπε οτι ειναι καποιος τεχνικος εκει και μαλιστα πολυ καλος που του εφτιαξε (αναπαλαιωσε) το δικο του, ενα ΑΜΙ K και απο οτι ειδα εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια .
> Θα δω μαλων εχω το τηλ του και θα σου το στειλω να τον ρωτησεις.
> 
> Γιωργο το ROCK OLA ειναι το ιδιο που εχει ενας φιλος (μαζι με ενα ΑΜΙ Κ στο υπογειο του και τα τρωνε τα ποντικια και τι δεν του εχω πει να μου τα δωσει η τουλαχιστον να τα στειλουμε για επισκευη οσο ειναι καιρος τιποτα!!!!!!!!
> Γεια χαρα Χρηστος


ευχαριστω χρηστο στειλτο

----------


## papkir

φιλε παναγιωτη , εχω κι εγω ενα rowe ami mm4 καπως πιο προσφατο του 1969 πηρα το σερβισ μανουαλ απο το δικτυο και με πολυ κοπο και αρκετο
χρονο το εκανα να λειτουργισει , το δικο μου το κανει αυτο (κολαει σε καποιοα συγκεκριμενη θεση) οταν δεν ειναι καλα λαδωμενο η εχει καιρο να λειτουργισει.

----------


## opelakias

ευχαριστω φιλε μου.αν δεν βρω τεχνικο μαλλον και εγω εκει θα καταλήξω.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

να και το δικο μου, σε χειμερια ναρκη 8 ετιας στην αποθηκη στην ραφηνα

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...arheq8r42b.jpg

----------

